# FEIE and Form 4868: Urgent



## Meepmeepy (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

Was about to send out my partners US tax payment and request for a 6 month extension when our friend mentioned Form 4868 which we were filing not being compatible with the FEIE we wish to qualify for. They said you HAD to file form 2350 instead and you couldn't get FEIE if you did not.

I just want to get 100% clarification here before we file is the 6 month extension form compatible with FEIE? The 6 month will cover her bona fide residence period. Or do we HAVE to file Form 2350 instead.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

They might let you get away with it, but form 2350 is the one you're supposed to file if you're extending your filing deadline in order to meet the residency requirement. If you haven't mailed the forms yet, I'd get the 2350 off the IRS website and send that one instead.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Send both. But I disagree with Bev on this one. 2350 is only required if 4868 doesn't provide an adequate extension. 4868 is an automatic extension for any/every purpose.

So send both if you're nervous.


----------



## Meepmeepy (Sep 17, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Send both. But I disagree with Bev on this one. 2350 is only required if 4868 doesn't provide an adequate extension. 4868 is an automatic extension for any/every purpose.
> 
> So send both if you're nervous.


Not specifically nervous I thought as you say here is all. I must admit having two conflicting answers is pretty confusing heh, especially when the 2350 form seems a lot more complex.

One thing thats odd on the 2350 form for example (a form I must admit is pretty confusing compared to 4868 is) is it asks for "return date to US", in my wifes case this may very well be "never". American Tax systems make my headache heh.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The year I filed the 2350, I just filled in "n/a" for return date. "Never" works, too.

You don't have to fill out every blank on most forms - or you indicate that the information does not apply in your circumstances. If the form is electronic and requires you fill in something, you can use 99-99-9999 to indicate "never."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Meepmeepy said:


> Not specifically nervous I thought as you say here is all. I must admit having two conflicting answers is pretty confusing heh, especially when the 2350 form seems a lot more complex.
> 
> One thing thats odd on the 2350 form for example (a form I must admit is pretty confusing compared to 4868 is) is it asks for "return date to US", in my wifes case this may very well be "never". American Tax systems make my headache heh.


I think this is one of the things those of us originally from the UK struggle with about the US tax system. In the UK there was much more a right or wrong answer, a right or wrong form. In the US it is frequently more a matter of choice as to the way to proceed on a specific issue.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah, but then the U.K. has those "lovely" 100+ page immigration forms.


----------

